# Homeowner watched me work the entire day



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe I am the lone voice, but clients watching me does not affect me....probably because of long hours with flight instructors watching me and learning to tune the stress out. 

I have found if we ignore them long enough, they go away anyway....but I am not in their home either. And maybe they are not as fascinated with watching a new home go up. 

As to anyone watching and "logging" hours, if the question comes up, I always tell my clients if they want an hourly employee, then I am not the guy, and my subs are not ideal either. We don't work by the hour. No one in contracting should.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

John1957 said:


> _the old bird watches too much YouTube._


There are a lot of YouTube contractors out there. Funny how they still hire us though....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Doesn't really bother me, but when I'm focused on work and I try to have a conversation I start screwing things up. So it doesn't help my efficiency. 

I had one guy who brought a chair and would carry it around with him and set it up 3 feet from me. Ha joked about how annoying it must be.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

TimberlineMD said:


> I always tell them that they 'paid for the show' so they are allowed to watch.
> 
> Most times they get bored and walk away. Them watching dosen't bother me in the least.



Pretty much the attitude we take.

My wife works with me & is really good at reading my annoyance. She usually engages them when they're bothering my thought process. It's amazing how many extra projects she's sold our company by engaging the curious clients.

More than once, I've put the curious to work & got paid for their help. People are curious & just want to be involved in the process. I credit our attitude to dealing with hard to work for clients to part of why 90% of our work comes from referals. These peoples friends know how hard they can be to work for & if they're saying good things about our company, we have to be a good company.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I used to do electrical work in schools in occupied classrooms with 20 kids plus the teacher watching, on live circuits. Same thing in hospitals and nursing homes. 
I got used to people watching me quickly.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is a clause from our contract, especially for HO's. I put it in after dealing with so called "electrical engineers". 


Any actions by the Client, including but not limited to: attempts at management, excessive communications with SEC/SSAS personnel, modification and/or alteration of the scope of work, changes to work site access, and any other action that results in additional time, labor and material expense by SEC/SSAS will constitute a breach of this agreement, and, will result in additional time, labor and material expense charges to the Client at standard retail rates.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

NYgutterguy said:


> We all remember my all day watchers from couple years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm often in small spaces (bathrooms, etc). I suggest to observers that it would be better to give me some space, since it feels like a conversation is about to happen when I need to focus. When they say "ok, are you sure??", I tell them yes, but if I need to ask them anything I'll call them. 

I may have shared this before....one of my plumbers claims to give overseers a good dose of "accidental" butt crack. (Caution if you try this on higher work surfaces.)


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I've noticed alot of times that I have a HO that has to be there every moment takes time off work. Or does the work from home for the day trick. Has always had one trait......... the "dope smoking professional" younger dudes worried their stash would be found. Now it's legal in this state so I haven't came across this type for a while.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Watching doesn't bother me, it's when they want to stand there and flap their cock holster the whole time I get annoyed.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I don't give a damn how much they watch as long as their check clears. 

I have heard "You've done this before, haven't you?" quite a few times.

When you're repairing countertops, often times you have to make things look much worse before they look better. They about crap. Hilarious.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I had an 83 year old gentleman pull up a lawn chair and watched us work daily. We didn't care, nothing changed. Our routine is always the same.



_________


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Told the story before had a customer die right there in the chair watching me work. Still gives me the creeps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

NYgutterguy said:


> Told the story before had a customer die right there in the chair watching me work. Still gives me the creeps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you get paid?



_________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> Told the story before had a customer die right there in the chair watching me work. Still gives me the creeps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's messed up.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Did you get paid?
> 
> 
> 
> _________




Yea the son insisted that I stay and finish but the crying from the guys wife and family members while I was on roof was too much for me so went back few weeks later to finish. Paid. 

I've never been stiffed buy a homeowner since I've started. Few contractors and gc's yea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

NYgutterguy said:


> Yea the son insisted that I stay and finish but the crying from the guys wife and family members while I was on roof was too much for me so went back few weeks later to finish. Paid.
> 
> I've never been stiffed buy a homeowner since I've started. Few contractors and gc's yea
> 
> ...




Same here, the only time I've ever not been paid was by another contractor. That's why I don't work for contractors. I only enter into prime contracts. 



_________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> Yea the son insisted that I stay and finish but the crying from the guys wife and family members while I was on roof was too much for me so went back few weeks later to finish. Paid.
> 
> I've never been stiffed buy a homeowner since I've started. Few contractors and gc's yea
> 
> ...


Tuesday night I got a call, long time (and one of my favorite) client committed suicide that day, I had to go over and get footage for the police form the CCTV system. Family, kids, relatives, all present...god damn what an awful scene.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Same here, the only time I've ever not been paid was by another contractor. That's why I don't work for contractors. I only enter into prime contracts.
> 
> _________


I will third this, however I did get caught in a monkey-in-the-middle situation once. An electrician called me to do some punch-out, then the GC asked me to move a security device, then the homeowner asked me to do a couple things. I sent the HO a bill and he said the electrician was paying for it, the electrician said the HO shorted him a grand and wouldn't pay and he didn't carry for my work. So I sent the bill back to the HO and he told me to piss up a rope.

I learned a lesson that day, make sure you know who's cutting the cheque before you do the work.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Same here, the only time I've ever not been paid was by another contractor. That's why I don't work for contractors. I only enter into prime contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> _________




Most home owners still get the handshake.🤝


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

As long as they are not in the way, I couldn't care less. I got used to people watching when I was doing low voltage work and installing flat screens when they first became affordable. People would sit on the couch and watch us hang their TV.


----------



## Workingmanvan (Feb 27, 2017)

Last couple kitchen cabinet installs I did I had watchers. They were there when removing the old, installing new cabinets and counters, finishing, days on end.. It was great when they needed to do something else for a couple hours. At one point I had buddy and his kid standing there watching me, arms crossed, doing F-all. They did the same thing to the electrician. 

Nothing unpleasant, they were just curious I think, and didn't question anything I did, other than ask questions out of curiosity. But still made for some long days.

The weirdest one was when I did warranty work for a large door manufacturer. Went to change out the glass in some French doors or something. Buddy let me in, then moved a fold up chair and sat on the other end of the room. I think he was worried I was going to steal his pots or pans from their crappy basement kitchen or something.


----------



## 5280carpenter (Nov 10, 2016)

I had a GC hire me to install a vanity in a 40sf bathroom. They never left my side. It was like having a judgemental tumor. My jokes became increasingly crass until the crescendo at the end with a little gas leak and a "meh, good enough for the girls I go out with" . I collected the check and stopped returning their calls. I've matured some since, but it's still good for a laugh. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Tune in next week for another episode of "The Watchers."


Kirk accidently-on-purpose blows off a wet-fart and the 300 pound HO lady-gawker sits on a nail-gun and it goes off.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> Told the story before had a customer die right there in the chair watching me work. Still gives me the creeps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the universe is balanced out again. There truly is a God.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> NYgutterguy said:
> 
> 
> > We all remember my all day watchers from couple years ago
> ...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

kirkdc said:


> wtf? I spent about a 6 hour day drywalling a water damaged ceiling then insalled a couple of lighting fixtures and a ceiling fan for a HO. The HO watched me the entire time. Not only did he stay in the same room with me but he was physically watching every thing I did. I have nothing to hide and I'm confident in my work but it was sure effin'annoying. I tried to downplay things by engaging in conversations now and then but it really sucked. I finished mudding and while waiting for it to dry I installed some new lighting in their kitchen. The guy followed me in there and again watched me like a hawk. He also had the TV blarring super loud and he had non-stop Judge-Judy crap blasting away... although he wasn't watching it because he was constantly watching me.
> 
> In 40 some years I've never experienced this before and have no idea if there is a solution or a professional way to handle this. W. T. F.
> 
> ...


You just have to remember to let that butt-crack hang out proud and make sure it's facing him the whole time... not a lot of guys who want to hang around looking at THAT view long (add sound effects as needed)... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## cvtsf (Nov 5, 2016)

I include a clause about interference in my contracts, I will mention it if it become excessive.

If someone is underfoot or it's a safety hazard then they have to go.

Handyman work just begs to be watched.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Few weeks back I had a retired female DEA AGENT watching me all freaking day. When I walked to the truck she climbed my ladder to "make sure the gutters are sealed". When I turned the corner and saw her I yelled out, "are you f-ng fisting me? get down now." at the top of my lungs. I then gave her a speech about my insurance and liability. She argued until I had her waddle over and read the weight rating of 225 lbs on the 24' ladder. She was easily 400! Nothing annoys me more than old women who think every man/contractor is out to screw them. 

I could understand if I was a slob who wrote contracts on napkins. I run a very professional operation and have 95% perfect reviews as well as references out the wazoo. Surprisingly, she paid with a tip and gave a glowing review on yelp. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

WBailey1041 said:


> Few weeks back I had a retired female DEA AGENT watching me all freaking day. When I walked to the truck she climbed my ladder to "make sure the gutters are sealed". When I turned the corner and saw her I yelled out, "are you f-ng f-ng me? get down now." at the top of my lungs. I then gave her a speech about my insurance and liability. She argued until I had her waddle over and read the weight rating of 225 lbs on the 24' ladder. She was easily 400! Nothing annoys me more than old women who think every man/contractor is out to screw them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Most amazing part of story is if you had to ask whether she was fisting you or not :whistling.... FIFY. Welcome back


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

NYgutterguy said:


> Most amazing part of story is if you had to ask whether she was fisting you or not :whistling.... FIFY. Welcome back




Lol. I lurk a lot. Can't post a lot when I'm trying to make as much money as possible my first year in Chicago. 

The GF is out of town and me and the dog are wasting time. (drinking)

I'll make a thread about my experience in the new city soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

WBailey1041 said:


> Lol. I lurk a lot. Can't post a lot when I'm trying to make as much money as possible my first year in Chicago.
> 
> The GF is out of town and me and the dog are wasting time. (drinking)
> 
> ...




Maybe that's my problem. Spend too much time posting . Grab a sixer and read a tipi thread or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

NYgutterguy said:


> Maybe that's my problem. Spend too much time posting . Grab a sixer and read a tipi thread or two.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'm living in a condo in the city, you can't get more CITY CENTER than my digs. Bad news is, I have to be mashing the gas by 6am otherwise traffic is unexplainable bad. All of my work is in the burbs and my trailer and gutter machine are on the south side. I didn't know any better and I'm an idiot so I signed a one-year lease. Ugh 

I wake at 5 to take care of the dog (and the gf if she lets me! snicker) then it's 60 blocks south to hook up the trailer followed by 60 blocks back INTO the city so I can then take a freeway to the job site. That's an hour already wasted. I'll have more time next year once I sort out my service area and relocate my parking situation. In the meantime it's all work and no play.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

WBailey1041 said:


> I'm living in a condo in the city, you can't get more CITY CENTER than my digs. Bad news is, I have to be mashing the gas by 6am otherwise traffic is unexplainable bad. All of my work is in the burbs and my trailer and gutter machine are on the south side. I didn't know any better and I'm an idiot so I signed a one-year lease. Ugh
> 
> I wake at 5 to take care of the dog (and the gf if she lets me! snicker) then it's 60 blocks south to hook up the trailer followed by 60 blocks back INTO the city so I can then take a freeway to the job site. That's an hour already wasted. I'll have more time next year once I sort out my service area and relocate my parking situation. In the meantime it's all work and no play.




Good luck. Put your head down and grind it out till you can make changes in your set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I remember your thread where you asked about moving into the Chi and we told you what it would be like working in the city.

I have to say I admire your perseverance to make it happen. I can't imagine the hell you must endure daily just to get to work.

Hopefully you can save up to move to the burbs after your lease is up.

Until then, hang in there bud!:thumbsup:


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

kirkdc said:


> In 40 some years I've never experienced this before and have no idea if there is a solution or a professional way to handle this. W. T. F.
> 
> He wants me to come back to do some more work. Ain't happening.
> 
> Any advice ?


I haven't had to do it yet, dropped some hints and they got it. But I would be honest and tell them it makes me self conscience and takes away my focus on the job so I can't work this way. The choice is theirs.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

TimberlineMD said:


> I always tell them that they 'paid for the show' so they are allowed to watch.
> 
> Most times they get bored and walk away. Them watching dosen't bother me in the least.


I would be bored off my ass. I can watch a sub work for a couple minutes while chatting but then I have to go. The worst is when you get back too early when you thought they'd be done so you can pay them and lock up but they have 2 hours of work left. Most likely because they were making puppies half the day.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> I would be bored off my ass. I can watch a sub work for a couple minutes while chatting but then I have to go. The worst is when you get back too early when you thought they'd be done so you can pay them and lock up but they have 2 hours of work left. Most likely because they were making puppies half the day.


Making puppies?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Making puppies?


****ing the dog

_________________


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I've heard of screwing the pooch before but it's a different meaning.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I love it when they do that, ill tell the kid, cut me 3 bricks at 7 1/2"...., which is a saw blade off, with the demo saw...


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

NYgutterguy said:


> We all remember my all day watchers from couple years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the best thing i have ever seen in life. omg. im going to start taking pictures too.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

madrina said:


> that is the best thing i have ever seen in life. omg. im going to start taking pictures too.




Never know what kind of good material you'll catch taking pics all the time lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

i had a HO guy on friday..checked in on my work every 20 minutes to half hour. 

"Everything OK? hows it going?" 

20 minutes later " Everything OK, hows it going, need anything?"

Finally I pretended I didn't hear him...told him my hearing is bad.

20 minutes later he comes in "EVERYTHING OK !!!!! HOW"S IT GOING ?????!!!!!"

I finished up the job asap and get the cluck otta there. lol


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I've said "Why wouldn't things be OK?".


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

RangoWA said:


> I've said "Why wouldn't things be OK?".


sometimes I say "I'm not sure, this is my first day on the job." and then look em' straight in the eye....wait a bit..then smile. 

Or when doing some simple wiring...say to the HO..."Hey, you smell anything burning?" and start sniffing...sniff sniff...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

kirkdc said:


> i had a HO guy on friday..checked in on my work every 20 minutes to half hour.
> 
> "Everything OK? hows it going?"
> 
> ...


I'd ask for a coffee.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I'd ask for a coffee.


From the coffee shop a wee bit down the road... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

Or a beer. 

I rarely go to homeowner jobs anymore, but they're usually watching because there's a bit noisy truck there. 

Of course, if I'm onsite for more than an hour they send out rescue dogs. When I was digging it annoyed me, mostly because if they watched it was because they wanted to micromanage. And I hate being micromanaged. That's a great part about my job, I see my boss maybe 5 minutes every two weeks. And I like my boss.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Had a watcher today. Wasn't a full time but came out about every 45 min. Nice enough guy. 

Not the type that really even knows what he's looking at so wasn't gonna start pointing at things or ask a ton of questions. 

Have no issues with someone who's just curious of what he's spending a decent amount of money on. Did soffit, metal work and threw up some new gutters and spout











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I tell then, never done this before, but seen it on the internet last night and doing my best. OR, I got this under control, you can go on you daily stuff, if ya stay, I will go to another job, for you got this one handled!


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Dave in Pa said:


> I tell then, never done this before, but seen it on the internet last night and doing my best. OR, I got this under control, you can go on you daily stuff, if ya stay, I will go to another job, for you got this one handled!


:blink:


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

NYgutterguy said:


> Had a watcher today. Wasn't a full time but came out about every 45 min. Nice enough guy.
> 
> Not the type that really even knows what he's looking at so wasn't gonna start pointing at things or ask a ton of questions.
> 
> ...


Your soffit in that pic is the nicest part of that whole house. One more New York winter and he will need a bulldozer not a contractor.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

WBailey1041 said:


> Your soffit in that pic is the nicest part of that whole house. One more New York winter and he will need a bulldozer not a contractor.




Definitely on the chit hole side. Never seen gutters so packed with crap. House needs work for sure. Dressed it up a bit at least.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

NYgutterguy said:


> Had a watcher today. Wasn't a full time but came out about every 45 min. Nice enough guy.
> 
> Not the type that really even knows what he's looking at so wasn't gonna start pointing at things or ask a ton of questions.
> 
> ...


Dude looks like he's taking a leak or seriously contemplating it...  :laughing:

Don't see him looking up inspecting, but looking down at whatever he's got his hands on... :whistling


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

KAP said:


> Dude looks like he's taking a leak or seriously contemplating it...  :laughing:
> 
> Don't see him looking up inspecting, but looking down at whatever he's got his hands on... :whistling




Dude pays $12k a year in taxes. Can pee wherever he wants if that's his thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

NYgutterguy said:


> Dude pays $12k a year in taxes. Can pee wherever he wants if that's his thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL... just be glad he wasn't facing you when you snapped the pic... :laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

NYgutterguy said:


> Had a watcher today. Wasn't a full time but came out about every 45 min. Nice enough guy.
> 
> Not the type that really even knows what he's looking at so wasn't gonna start pointing at things or ask a ton of questions.
> 
> ...


Hope his hands are in his pockets, and not taking a wizz in your work area


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

TxElectrician said:


> Hope his hands are in his pockets, and not taking a wizz in your work area




Maybe not whizzing but no doubt the pocket pool type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> Hope his hands are in his pockets, and not taking a wizz in your work area


Guess I should read the entire thread before I post


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

NYgutterguy said:


> Had a watcher today. Wasn't a full time but came out about every 45 min. Nice enough guy.
> 
> Not the type that really even knows what he's looking at so wasn't gonna start pointing at things or ask a ton of questions.
> 
> ...


is he peeing on your ladder?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

NYgutterguy said:


> Maybe not whizzing but no doubt the pocket pool type.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe he's not watching you work but rather admiring you, who knows what's going in his pockets. Pockets probably have holes in them.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

avenge said:


> Maybe he's not watching you work but rather admiring you, who knows what's going in his pockets. Pockets probably have holes in them.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Seems like a theme has developed... :laughing: :laughing:




KAP said:


> Dude looks like he's taking a leak or seriously contemplating it...  :laughing:
> 
> Don't see him looking up inspecting, but looking down at whatever he's got his hands on... :whistling




TxElectrician said:


> Hope his hands are in his pockets, and not taking a wizz in your work area





NYgutterguy said:


> Maybe not whizzing but no doubt the pocket pool type.




fireguy said:


> is he peeing on your ladder?





avenge said:


> Maybe he's not watching you work but rather admiring you, who knows what's going in his pockets. Pockets probably have holes in them.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

i know this post is old but i thought id share this tip with everyone because it worked on me! But then again I can take a hint. unlike some other piggy back riders. 

Anyway, A few months ago I had a sewer line back up so after I spent 2 days trying to unclog it myself I hung my head in shame and decided to call the OTHER professionals. I was half interested in seeing how the guy did it and also finding out what the problem was so if it ever happened again, I could fix it. I didnt have my chin on this guys shoulder or anything but from time to time I went outside with the dude for an update. 
I was nonchalant about it. first time I brought him a worklight... since it was like 10 at night.. he said thanks and then just stood there staring at me. it got awkward so i left. Then I went back out with the dog... and again.. he stopped working.stood up, put his hand on his hip and just smiled. 

Then he NEEDED ME to go flush some toilets and then come back out.. so I did and we talked about seeing the water flow by finally.. then he did it again. I was like wow. this guy is NOT going to work if im out here watching him. and all I wanted was to see how many damn roots had grown into the pipe so I could kind of judge how bad it was or how long I could really let it go without replacing it... but nope. he wasnt going to do it. 

I thought to myself..this guy is clever. he spins it around on the customer and makes them so uncomfortable they WANT to leave!! Genius. yet so simple.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe he's bashful.:whistling


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

He was probably trying to think of a good pick up line while working on your sewage.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

RangoWA said:


> He was probably trying to think of a good pick up line while working on your sewage.


The silence kept her coming back out... just sayin'... :whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

The few times I have had people work on my stuff I usually hang out and watch.

I apologize first, and tell them I don't get a chance to watch people work very often. They usually laugh and we chat about guns and bbq while they work.

If they are digging, like on the septic, I'll usually help.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyTuttle (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Kumpel (Aug 30, 2017)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I had a guy do this from a lawn chair a few years ago. When I said I was going to the store to get something to drink, he said "thars a wadder hose raght thar". I said "$%&+ you" but it came out as "no thank you".


Lol


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

I just had another HO watch me for the entire day. an older guy, pulled up a chair ar the bathroom door opening and played on his phone. I installed a new toilet, sink, faucet, towel racks and put some grab bars in his tiled shower. I had to squinch by him multiple times as he was in the freaking way. I probably said excuse 50 times. 

I was trying to work up some good stinky loud farts but couldn't muster any up. It sucks cuz' sometimes I can rip off some trombone sounds that stink for hours. Then I'll grunt or let out a "ahhhh"...or "whew."


----------



## FFlooring (Jul 12, 2015)

Yup, all day


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Both of them ? LOL

Man, I dunno if they just dont trust workers or if they're just friggin bored and have nothing to do? Maybe they think we'll work faster if they watch. 

I'm getting to the point where I'm gonna start telling HO's that my insurance won't cover them should get get injured and they need to stay clear of the work area. Then kindly tell them to GTFO.


----------



## Kumpel (Aug 30, 2017)

VinylHanger said:


> The few times I have had people work on my stuff I usually hang out and watch.
> 
> I apologize first, and tell them I don't get a chance to watch people work very often. They usually laugh and we chat about guns and bbq while they work.
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## Workingmanvan (Feb 27, 2017)

yeah that would drive me insane, it has been awhile since it has happened..

Maybe carry around a small radio, put on some horrid heavy metal or elevator music? constantly talk about what Jesus does for you, and what he can do for them?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Workingmanvan said:


> yeah that would drive me insane, it has been awhile since it has happened..
> 
> Maybe carry around a small radio, put on some horrid heavy metal or elevator music? constantly talk about what Jesus does for you, and what he can do for them?


Those look like old hippies, I’d put on Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## bentech (Jul 17, 2017)

You don't need to worry if he's watching you while working if you know what you are doing.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

bentech said:


> You don't need to worry if he's watching you while working if you know what you are doing.


That could be what they are thinking but it is rude behavior. I get self conscious and work less efficiently. But I am very one track minded.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

bentech said:


> You don't need to worry if he's watching you while working if you know what you are doing.


It's rude and bothersome, I ask them to leave.


----------

